# Mead Ranger Serial No. Decode



## dfa242 (Mar 22, 2012)

Can someone tell me the year of this bike?  It looks like maybe mid twenties to me, but I'd like to narrow it down and I don't know how Mead serial numbers run.  Thanks, Dean


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 22, 2012)

more pics -


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 22, 2012)

i have to say that is one sweet ride. the date i believe is in the 1920's to early 30's due to the fender braces and the fender style. the teens had flat fenders.  its is hard to date they sold the same frame style for years.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice bike Dean!!Pull the crank, that should date it. 

My Ranger looks identical and is a '27.

The date is very clear on these cranks.


----------



## catfish (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice bike. Did you just find this?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 22, 2012)

That is a sweet find! Congrats!


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys - I'll pull the crank when I get to it, just thought someone might know from the serial number first.  Catfish, yup, this came out of Southern NH a few days ago.  I've just got a thing for original paint...


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 24, 2012)

Where in the world did you get this beautiful, fully furnished Ranger?  I really dig the pedals, light and battery tube, o.g. paint and what a beautiful Aristocrat saddle.
NICE BIKE!


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 25, 2012)

Nick-theCut said:


> Where in the world did you get this beautiful, fully furnished Ranger?
> 
> The previous owner is a friend of a guy I bought a bike collection from a few years ago and he put the two of us in touch.  A nice guy who I guess has fallen on hard times and needed some cash.  Kind of a win/win situation - I was happy to put a few bucks in his wallet and he was happy the bike was going to someone who appreciates originality.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 25, 2012)

It is very rare to see the original Mead pedals. I'll bet they were made in 

England. This is a very nice Ranger!


----------

